# XD(M) 9 Range Report



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

Just got back from breaking in my XDm9....sweet lil gun...all I can say really. Solid, and straight shooter, very fun. Put down 200 rounds at ranges from 21-40ish feet. Easy to break down and clean (pretty much just like a Sig) and I start carrying her tomorrow :smt1099 I'll upload my target pic as soon as I can figure out how to insert it in a post.


----------



## Blanco720 (Dec 22, 2008)

Have you ever held or fired an XD (non-m)? I fired one the other day and really liked it and am wondering how the 2 differ in grip. From what I have read, the m is a little taller and some people do not take to the grip because of 'checkering' that is there to enhance the hold.


----------



## RossiSS (Mar 16, 2008)

Blanco720 said:


> Have you ever held or fired an XD (non-m)? I fired one the other day and really liked it and am wondering how the 2 differ in grip. From what I have read, the m is a little taller and some people do not take to the grip because of 'checkering' that is there to enhance the hold.


I have an XD & XDM. To me they feel almost identical in my hand. Only difference is the checkered grip takes a little bit to get used to. I didn't care for the grip texture at first, now I don't even notice it anymore. IMO the XDM is an awesome shooting gun.


----------



## Blanco720 (Dec 22, 2008)

thank you, that helps out a lot.


----------

